# Global notice to all members and staff



## DomLangowski

Global notice to all members and staff.

As of the 1st of May, I transferred ownership of Fancymicebreeders.com to an organization named Verticalscope Inc.

The site will now be managed by Verticalscope and their team and in a short while, you will be introduced to the new Admin on the site, YUNGSTER.

Rest assured, I will still be on the site to manage and help where needed.

I have made this decision because I just don't have the time I would like to develop the site due to my growing family and feel Verticalscope can put more time into building and developing the forum.

They own and manage many other pet related forums under the umbrella Petguide.com and are very good at what they do.

They bring to the table a team that is on call 24/7 to ensure the site is running smoothly and has the latest in security updates.

The current moderator team has been invited to stay on board and will be counted on to provide leadership to the community (as usual). 
As far as Verticalscope and myself are concerned, it will be business as usual.

Will there be changes on the site?

That will be up to the team at Verticalscope but regardless if they manage this site or if I was still managing this site, change is ALWAYS a part of life.

If anyone has and questions please feel free to ask or contact me via pm.

Thanks

Dom


----------



## Administrator

Hello everyone,

Yungster here. Glad to be on board here at FMB. Dom has shared many great things about this community with us so I cannot wait to get to know some of you. Like he said, we're not here to overhaul anything but to continue on with the great work that Dom started. If there are areas we can improve on, we'll give it a shot. The mods and Dom and I will continue to serve you guys and make your experience here as good if not better than ever.


----------



## Kallan

Hi


----------



## Administrator

Hey there...


----------



## Cordane

Ooo does that mean we can have a welcome party? And cake? 

Hi


----------



## AyJay658

I second Cordane's suggestion! Welcome


----------



## littlelovesmousery

Cake sounds good to me


----------



## Administrator

Cake? Where and when?


----------



## Cordane

Well I am baking chocolate clusters today, maybe ill have time to make a cake or two 
But I doubt any of you would be able to travel all the way to New Zealand  haha


----------



## AyJay658

Post one to me! =D


----------



## andypandy29us

Hello  Im always up for a party


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Warm welcome from me and my mice, Yungster! We'll make some e-cake.


----------



## Shadowrunner

Well, that makes me a little nervous.
But, in a good way.

It's good to know we are being looked after at least ;3


----------



## mousefan

Welcome Younger!


----------



## moustress

..(

wot'bout me?

bein' older and stuff?

*snorfle*

HONK!


----------



## mich

Sounds delicious!


----------



## worldweary19

Hello all!


----------



## zenshare

That makes me a little nervous. but it think its going in a good way ! shareit vidmate app


----------

